# Nigerian Dwarf mixed with....?



## DaisyMayFarm (Jan 19, 2013)

This is my Nigerian Dwarf mix, Tulip. The man I got her from just said "she's a ND mix", so I have no idea what the mix could be. I'm thinking maybe an Alpine mix? And yes, I know her hooves need done.  I'm looking for someone who will do them!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Does look like ND and Alpine. She is cute!


----------



## Marty1876 (Jan 12, 2013)

I agree ND and Alpine probobly. I also think she's cute, and ought to be pretty good for milk.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Alpine... you can tell by the mountain peaks on her side (ha ha ha ha ha)!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Very cute....


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

She is beautiful! Looks pretty healthy too. Have you ever done hooves yourself? It's not difficult.


----------



## DaisyMayFarm (Jan 19, 2013)

milkmaid said:


> She is beautiful! Looks pretty healthy too. Have you ever done hooves yourself? It's not difficult.


Nope, never done it. I have a hard enough time cutting my Dachshunds' nails. I'm so nervous about cutting them (or me!).

She's a lovely girl. She's due any day now; I'm hoping for a girl!:girl:


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

She looks alpine/ND cross to me also. Is she bred to a ND?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I agree Alpine mix. 
Very cute!


----------



## DaisyMayFarm (Jan 19, 2013)

peggy said:


> She looks alpine/ND cross to me also. Is she bred to a ND?


Mini Lamancha


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

What a cutie, I think alpine also; with the ears and face coloring.


----------

